
Somali sea gangs lure investors at pirate lair | Reuters - fwez
http://www.reuters.com/article/wtUSInvestingNews/idUSTRE5B01Z920091201
======
fwez
I say let anarchy in Somalia run it's course. Notarized contracts will need to
be drawn. A system of jurisprudence will need to be set up to enforce them.
Pretty soon they will arrive to a social contract with a state.

